# What do you use to take notes with in a lecture?



## Savoskii (Jan 27, 2015)

This is probably a really stupid question but it's one of the little things that I'm freaking out over because I don't want to be the odd one out. Laptop, tablet, pen and a book, child servant?

*??????*


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

I used a book when I first started but now I take my tablet with me and use one note instead. Everyone uses different things so you definitely won't be the odd one out with whatever you choose. Pick whatever's easiest for you to use and carry around.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Though child servant is by far the most common, no-one would think it strange if you use something else. I use pen and paper myself, among with many of my classmates, while others use laptops or tablets.

The only thing you should keep in mind is not to be noisy. This one girl brought a stone tablet, a hammer and a chisel once. The lecturer got really mad at her and she had to leave.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

What do most people use these days? I finished school right around the time people started bringing laptops to class. There were no smartphones or tablets back then. Almost everyone used notebooks and pen. I assume people probably record lectures on their phone now? Or do professors get annoyed if you do that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just used pen and paper (split page notes).


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea, I don't take notes. Senioritis got me like doing nothing all day.

But when I really need to take notes though, I just use pencil and paper.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't take notes. It just distracts me from paying attention.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

Pen/Pencil and Paper.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Depends on the class! For most of them I use my iPad with Notability. It'll record the professor as well in case I miss anything while writing. But for classes where the information comes quickly like anatomy/phys I'll go back to the notebook. Diagrams and stuff are easier.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Servant does it all


----------



## LonelyHikikomori (Feb 8, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I don't take notes. It just distracts me from paying attention.


It's a waste of time when the professor is just ripping stuff straight out the textbook anyway.


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

LonelyHikikomori said:


> It's a waste of time when the professor is just ripping stuff straight out the textbook anyway.


But when you get that rare Professor that forms their tests solely on the power points they present, taking notes is pretty handy.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Some people bring laptops (and they're usually the type of people who also bring coffee from Starbucks). Most people just go old school and use a pen and paper. I am one of the latter; I don't like the idea of someone peering over my shoulder and looking at my notes on the screen, or seeing that I use outdated browser or security software, or noticing the semen stains on my keyboard.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

seafolly said:


> Depends on the class! For most of them I use my iPad with Notability. It'll record the professor as well in case I miss anything while writing.


I love notability! Especially since you can just write over the lecture powerpoints. It really makes taking notes a breeze, can't survive class without it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I can only use mechanical side .7 lead advance wide grip pencils and 80 page composition notebooks (not trolling, being completely serious).... Pens are scratchy, I hate having to sharpen wooden pencils and I hate having to click to advance mechanical pencils. I don't like spiral notebooks because of the noise the spirals make against the desk when writing....


----------



## Savoskii (Jan 27, 2015)

:lol Some interesting answers to say the least. Thanks guys. I might just go with a pen and paper to start with and see how that goes.


----------



## Mahalia (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I'm just going to listen in most of the time and have my tablet on the side just in case. They'll have everything for you to refer to after the lecture anyway.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I prefer a notebook and pen (most people use that). But a lot of people use computers as well.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Spiral notebook + mechanical pencil. People who use pens to take lecture notes are inferior. I'm aware of one girl in one of my classes who takes notes in 10 different colors of pen. I think she's a bit odd.



Imbored21 said:


> I don't take notes. It just distracts me from paying attention.


Not taking notes discourages me even more from paying attention. If I'm not taking notes, then I'm just thinking about how much longer there is until class ends and how I really want to go back home and nap.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Paper and pen. For each lecture I try to use a different color,.It helps me more than a tablet/laptop.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Id feel weird taking notes on laptop.

But sometimes i take photos of the information instead of writing it all done.
Oh and Book and Pen..


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the ugliest handwriting in the world (at least for letters in the English language). I went all of my undergraduate years using a laptop. I plan to upgrade towards taking notes on a tablet soon.


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

I use both my laptop and my notebook. It really depends on the class.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Good ol' pencil and notebook. I find writing helps me commit to memory what I learn in lectures. Also, in classes where equations with greek symbols are involved I CBA'd to remember their respective keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Computer and ipad


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

If it's a liberal arts class (that the stupid school makes me take for no reason) where it's just memorizing a bunch of facts, usually a laptop.

For any CS/math/science/engineering course I use pencil and paper because there are tons of weird symbols and stuff that I can't type without LaTeX, and if I try and do that I'll use all my energy looking up how to format things and won't learn anything.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

My own memory. No wonder I can never remember anything!


----------



## mysterymachine (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm so jealous of kids these days because back when i went to school, we didn't have tablets. I mean sure, a few students had laptops but most of them used good old pen and paper. I really hated writing down notes on paper because i really sucked at it. I could never get all the notes down fast enough. And you had to be really fast. If i had a tablet or laptop like most kids today probably do, i would have it so that voice recognition transcripts the lectures.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pen and paper. I swear to god that people with laptops type up verbatim whatever the professor is saying. It's so retarded.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing. Lectures are recorded here and I find them useless anyway since I retain nothing when people talk. It goes straight through one ear and out the other. I feel like I'm genuinely a lot slower than others when it comes to learning through verbal teachings. I learn by looking at the slides they put online for us but if I did take notes I would probably use a pen and paper. I'd be too paranoid if I had a laptop. What if I type too loudly! :afr


----------



## pineapple2220 (Nov 17, 2013)

I take notes using pen in my notebook or just write notes directly on the lecture notes I've printed out before hand.


----------



## Sapphire14 (Mar 11, 2015)

I used to use notebooks/pens or other times I'd print the lecture slides. Now I use One Note and it's amazing. After each lecture I usually print out a physical copy of my page I made on One Note, just to go over later. Then by the end of semester I have a nice, concise pile of notes to review for exams. Saves a great deal of time, fiddling, energy, paper, effort and everything!


----------



## magicmusic7 (Jan 25, 2015)

I usually use binder/pen/pencil but in some classes I've used my iPad and a stylus especially when I need to do a lot of highlighting or if those readings are needed for a paper. And if there are any events I need to go to I bring my iPad (I have a keyboard) and take notes in evernote or one note that way I won't lose them.


----------



## lalalauren (Nov 1, 2014)

Choci Loni said:


> The only thing you should keep in mind is not to be noisy. This one girl brought a stone tablet, a hammer and a chisel once. The lecturer got really mad at her and she had to leave.


That is too funny.

For me it depends on the class or subject. If it's math or physics it really helps to be able to write with pen and paper. Other humanities classes it might be helpful to type notes if you can type well. A lot of my professors post lecture slides online so I use a tablet so that I can take notes directly on the slides. Studies have shown that writing with pen and paper helps you retain the information better though!


----------



## Milestiba (Mar 20, 2015)

I stick with pen and paper. It's the easiest and most efficient way to me.
This way, you don't need to worry whether your battery will last long enough.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends. Some classes don't allow me to use a laptop. So i take notes on a paper-notebook.


----------

